# Ok, Who's been out?



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright everyone, it's the 1st of November, Hallowe'en is over and the season is about to kick into gear. Let's hear from everyone when they hit the hill for the first time:

Where?
When?
Conditions ( WROD / Bottomless or something in between )
% of hill open
How busy?

I can't start cause it's still green here, but I know someone out there can. Let's hear about it!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We want to live vicariously...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

wish I could say I did

vicarious-tube links

wasatch - 




tahoe -


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be at Lake Louise on Sunday-Tue. Will do a day at Sunshine if they're open too, haven't announced yet. We have a base but it's pretty thin so will be sticking to the groomers at least until the next storm rolls through.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Did some laps at Palisades (Squaw) on opening day Friday 10/29. Spring conditions and crowded but great to be snowboarding nice snow in Oct. Foot of snow in neighborhood so did some XC touring with the dog last week just to check out BC. Too early for splitboarding for me but know guys were hitting the higher passes which were deep.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Out? Of the house?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Hill here opened on Halloween last year, and turned out to be one of the worst snow years in a long time. Hoping the later start to winter this year will have the opposite affect. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Early October at Deer Valley










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd love to get out. Still rehabbing my ankle. Hope to get going December

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Autumn glacier in Tignes this WE (same slope as summer skiing, so basically <5% of the domain). It's too early for anything else in France (season usually kicks in early/mid december). Excellent groomers and I couldn't wish for anything else since lifts have been closed for almost two years… never imagined I'd miss groomers and lifts so much 😅


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Etienne said:


> Autumn glacier in Tignes this WE (same slope as summer skiing, so basically <5% of the domain). It's too early for anything else in France (season usually kicks in early/mid december). Excellent groomers and I couldn't wish for anything else since lifts have been closed for almost two years… never imagined I'd miss groomers and lifts so much 😅


Have you checked the webcams? Lots of snow in Tignes yesterday, enough to go down to VC if it stays cold.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

gholt said:


> I'd love to get out. Still rehabbing my ankle. Hope to get going December
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Be diligent with the rehab. Don't slack off. There is not usually too much good stuff until December anyways.


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

this was October 10th in Stubai Glacier in Austria. Last night they got another half a meter of fresh delivery...but I´m stuck in the office today


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Radialhead said:


> Have you checked the webcams? Lots of snow in Tignes yesterday, enough to go down to VC if it stays cold.


Yeah I was there the day before  It happens every other year that you can ride down to Val Claret at this period… just not this time for me 😅


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Staring out the window trying to turn the rain to snow, but my midochlorian count is too low.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

RobPowderjunkie said:


> View attachment 159586
> 
> 
> this was October 10th in Stubai Glacier in Austria. Last night they got another half a meter of fresh delivery...but I´m stuck in the office today


I need to move to Austria. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Be diligent with the rehab. Don't slack off. There is not usually too much good stuff until December anyways.


Yup doing PT two times a week from broken ankle July 2020 and 2 surgeries later last one too remove hardware. 

Hoping to hit snowbasin in Dec hoping I don't have to relearn how to snowboard like I've had to relearn how to walk, run, jump, etc.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Got out today!

Where: Lake Louise, AB
When: November 8th. Last season was Oct 24th.
Conditions: Very mixed. Firm base with an inch of softer stuff on top, snow was fast.
% open: 1 chair, 1 run (3 technically, baby park and bunny slope), 8 laps was 3500m vert.
How busy: Never more than 15-20 people in line for the chair, but felt busy enough on slope my head was always on a swivel.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Got out today!
> 
> Where: Lake Louise, AB
> When: November 8th. Last season was Oct 24th.
> ...


Great shot! What board is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jkb818 said:


> Great shot! What board is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, definitely looked better than it felt so I'll take it haha. 

Board is my 2017 DC Supernatant, sadly an early season/rock board now but the edges are still solid and sharp 👌


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Thanks, definitely looked better than it felt so I'll take it haha.
> 
> Board is my 2017 DC Supernatant, sadly an early season/rock board now but the edges are still solid and sharp [emoji108]


I gotta learn how to get that low! Is that a terje graphic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jkb818 said:


> I gotta learn how to get that low! Is that a terje graphic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Half the battle is just committing to it and taking some belly slides like my first attempt today! 

Not a Terje graphic but quite possibly an influence! Was one of Devun Walsh's pro models.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jkb818 said:


> Early October at Deer Valley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you get a board there? Or did not go through the resort chair?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I just hit up A Basin Sunday. So stoked this year as last season I broke my foot Halloween night and couldn't get up until end of January.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> How'd you get a board there? Or did not go through the resort chair?


Hiked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

not yet .....


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Pineapple express is currently dumping here. Nearly 3 inches of water value in two days. But it's all rain....


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Stubai Glacier last weekend. 
Most of the place was open. In theory you could ride down to the car park but it didn't look like much fun. 
Two days after a storm. Hard pistes and some leftover pow to be had with a bit of effort.
Very busy due to being 30 mins from Innsbruck. 
Park opening weekend so lots of pros going bananas and equipment to demo.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Opening days getting pushed out for resorts in Utah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilT (Feb 12, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Stubai Glacier last weekend.
> Most of the place was open. In theory you could ride down to the car park but it didn't look like much fun.
> Two days after a storm. Hard pistes and some leftover pow to be had with a bit of effort.
> Very busy due to being 30 mins from Innsbruck.
> Park opening weekend so lots of pros going bananas and equipment to demo.


I was there a couple years ago! Skier friends of mine from the area took me one day. They're both really good. I'm an okay boarder and struggled in places but man was it worth it. They took me to all the really good off-piste bits. Still untracked after days of last snow. Had an absolute blast!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 12, 2020)

Not been out yet. Or last year sadly (but let's not talk about that). Making up for it this year with 3 one week trips starting with a cheeky post Christmas week in Morzine, France starting on 26th December with one other from our crew. I'm so pumped!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

first day of 2021-2022 season was today (11/15/2021). It was pretty "meh" I hate to say... need to get edges tuned. I sucked at riding today.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Back to biking in Utah we need some snow and cold temps...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Just had day two for me at Arapahoe Basin.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

How much terrain was open? How busy? What Covid protocols are in place?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Back to biking in Utah we need some snow and cold temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see that picture? Did you post it on Tapatalk? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

smellysell said:


> I can see that picture? Did you post it on Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yes...I noticed that also...very odd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Yes...I noticed that also...very odd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Test









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Whoo hooo! It's a bike.

And a dog with some boots and a board. Did you post a pic or an attachment?

This is an attachment:
View attachment 159841


OK so I cant even see that. 

This is from my gallery:


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pic ...maybe folks are selecting attachments to post pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Used Tapatalk









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

Snowbasin not opening on the 24th. Bummer. [emoji853][emoji853][emoji853][emoji853][emoji853]

Not cold enough to make the base.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Oldman said:


> How much terrain was open? How busy? What Covid protocols are in place?


There didn't seem to be any Covid protocols in place. Only two chairs and a handful of lifts. Not busy at all. Longest wait 10 min most were less than 5.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

We got only one ski resorts opened in Quebec since last friday...sucks...all past years we already were on the slopes.

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Day three today... Eldora


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Lake Louise has all lifts spinning and Sunshine only has 2 left to open. Last weekends storm really set the base for us, very glad we got snow and not the rain everywhere further west got. 60-70cm of fairly heavy snow that set up solid and covered a lot of rocky terrain rollowed by 20-30cm of cold blower snow to keep it nice on top. I'm 6 days in and I've ridden more powder than groomers so far...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Lake Louise has all lifts spinning and Sunshine only has 2 left to open. Last weekends storm really set the base for us, very glad we got snow and not the rain everywhere further west got. 60-70cm of fairly heavy snow that set up solid and covered a lot of rocky terrain rollowed by 20-30cm of cold blower snow to keep it nice on top. I'm 6 days in and I've ridden more powder than groomers so far...
> 
> View attachment 159941


I'm moving! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Went to Copper yesterday for opening day. Only one lift and one trail open to the public. They had another lift open but it was for racers only. It was pretty crowded with long lift lines which I expected but I'm a first time Ikon pass holder so was excited to get on the mountain at a resort I've never been to before.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

OneRadDad said:


> Went to Copper yesterday for opening day. Only one lift and one trail open to the public. They had another lift open but it was for racers only. It was pretty crowded with long lift lines which I expected but I'm a first time Ikon pass holder so was excited to get on the mountain at a resort I've never been to before.


Copper is sick! I've got a few days there this year, but I'm waiting for the goods to arrive.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Soft opening 4 December, Saalbach, Austria. They'r already blasting, but some fresh is on the way this week. I'll be there as from 15 December, for the whole season


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

OneRadDad said:


> Went to Copper yesterday for opening day. Only one lift and one trail open to the public. They had another lift open but it was for racers only. It was pretty crowded with long lift lines which I expected but I'm a first time Ikon pass holder so was excited to get on the mountain at a resort I've never been to before.


I was going to go but some plans fell through and couldn't go to that mountain. Ended up going to Eldora instead sounds like it was the right choice for me yesterday also was excited to be on a mountain I'd never been before. Copper is definitely my favorite though! That place is pretty awesome I hope you get to go when the whole thing is open.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Copper is sick! I've got a few days there this year, but I'm waiting for the goods to arrive.


You were rocking Epic pass last season right? I think I remember you talking about riding in some of the vail resorts? I only had a Copper pass last season. Have iKon this season.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> I was going to go but some plans fell through and couldn't go to that mountain. Ended up going to Eldora instead sounds like it was the right choice for me yesterday also was excited to be on a mountain I'd never been before. Copper is definitely my favorite though! That place is pretty awesome I hope you get to go when the whole thing is open.


I got the full Ikon so I'll def be at Copper a lot this season. Can't wait to explore the whole mountain. Pray for snow! How's Eldora, worth going to? It's only about an hour drive from where I live and I got to Copper in about an hour and 10 mins yesterday.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> You were rocking Epic pass last season right? I think I remember you talking about riding in some of the vail resorts? I only had a Copper pass last season. Have iKon this season.


Yeah, I rocked an Epic Pass along with a Loveland pass the last several seasons. Now I've got a Monarch pass which comes with three days at Copper. I'm looking forward to getting back on that mountain for some pow days.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

OneRadDad said:


> I got the full Ikon so I'll def be at Copper a lot this season. Can't wait to explore the whole mountain. Pray for snow! How's Eldora, worth going to? It's only about an hour drive from where I live and I got to Copper in about an hour and 10 mins yesterday.


I got the full iKon as well! Nah it's not worth going to Eldora yet if you have something better to do. If you're itching to ride it's not so bad in that case and there were zero wait lines yesterday likely due to holiday weekend where college kids are all gone home for Thanksgiving. A Basin is not so bad. I spent 2 of my 7 day tickets there already. It's probably worth one early season there for sure.

I live in Boulder so Eldora was 40min drive for me which was pretty darn nice in that respect. Copper is 1hr 45min without traffic which is rare on a weekend but typical midweek.



WigMar said:


> Yeah, I rocked an Epic Pass along with a Loveland pass the last several seasons. Now I've got a Monarch pass which comes with three days at Copper. I'm looking forward to getting back on that mountain for some pow days.


Yeah I had a few days at Monarch when I had the Copper only last season. Sadly I didn't get to use them. I loved my time at Copper though. The previous season it included days at Powder Mountain in Utah. Didn't seem to be the case last season though. If you have days at Powder Mountain with your Monarch pass this season you must go!!!!!!! Such an amazing experience I can't even put it into words.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Opening day at JHMR was fun and funny. Saw two different people with ratchet straps on inside  , one person fell in the lift lines before the lifts even opened. I pointed and laughed. Was interesting to see how many people used their brand new boards considering the conditions. Was great to make some turns finally


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

They managed to make enough snow to get open (barely). Please [emoji2415][emoji2415][emoji2415]!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

So do I win for east coast?

NH. Bigger places started opening this week on man-made snow, then the one with the good local Sunday tix got 6-8" Friday. Two lifts, 6 trails, no lines. Mostly good snow, with really good snow in spots. And lodge beers somehow got even tastier over the summer.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Got out today...Utah needs snow bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Crusty said:


> So do I win for east coast?
> 
> NH. Bigger places started opening this week on man-made snow, then the one with the good local Sunday tix got 6-8" Friday. Two lifts, 6 trails, no lines. Mostly good snow, with really good snow in spots. And lodge beers somehow got even tastier over the summer.


Yeah we got out at Okemo. 10” was the report but wind hold all day Saturday for the peak. We played a bit on low angle fresh snow and bailed. We hit first tracks Sunday. Found a few stashes up top. Ran some laps and left when people started showing up. It was a good opening days for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Did an Eldora day Friday. Two lifts open. One was a short green with decent snow but man what a boring run. The other lift had two runs that fed into one. Where they crossed was just all sheets of ice people falling hard left and right someone had to be carried away by ski patrol... when I saw this is when I went over to the green run. Did a few there and called it a day. I been trying to go every weekend. But I might just have to wait until at least the first decent snowfall.... No sense in getting hurt before the season really starts.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's in the mid 50s on the mountain here in the PNW and zero snow or cold temps in the forecast. Seteting up for one of the latest starts in history. I'll take any of your WRODs


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> It's in the mid 50s on the mountain here in the PNW and zero snow or cold temps in the forecast. Seteting up for one of the latest starts in history. I'll take any of your WRODs
> 
> View attachment 160051


Damn, did not realize it got that bad after all that rain. Love me some PNW riding, but the way the snow levels fluctuate, it can be frustrating at times. 
I did a tour on Red Mountain Pass last weekend. Super low tide, but the approach up McMillan is riding just fine. Plenty of powder and I did not hit a thing. We need more snow, but at least it is a bit of a fix.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Major low tide in Utah...probably going for a mtn bike ride today. Have something potentially coming next week. [emoji1695]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Image posted with my condolences and apologies


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Image posted with my condolences and apologies
> View attachment 160064


[emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Damn, did not realize it got that bad after all that rain. Love me some PNW riding, but the way the snow levels fluctuate, it can be frustrating at times.
> I did a tour on Red Mountain Pass last weekend. Super low tide, but the approach up McMillan is riding just fine. Plenty of powder and I did not hit a thing. We need more snow, but at least it is a bit of a fix.


Ya it's not low tide, it's no tide.... In reality a single storm can take us from completely barren to nearly full open but with continued predicted high temps and rain there's currently no potential for riding any time in the forseeable future in Oregon


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Come on, I know you’re in here, reveal yourself!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

You might be laughing at my small little Wisconsin hills but I've already been riding for a week, Tyrol opened up two weeks ago. 

Things seem a lot better this time of year with crowds and stuff, but it might be early, it's going to be in the 50s today and tomorrow and most people don't think anything is open yet. No one really ever shows up with weathermen going "omg it's record heat!" but the first measurable snowfall will probably bring them all out. 

As far as COVID is concerned it seems like no one around here cares anymore but a lot of people are already back to work, which means no snowboarding on the weekdays with the kids for a lot of people. Inflation picking up is probably going to keep people away, especially on longer trips.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Image posted with my condolences and apologies


Sunshine? 

Looks like they closed it today because of too much snow  

Banff Sunshine Village closed Wednesday due to extreme weather conditions


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

kalev said:


> Sunshine?
> 
> Looks like they closed it today because of too much snow
> 
> Banff Sunshine Village closed Wednesday due to extreme weather conditions


Yep that was Sunshine, riding up the Divide chair. That first run was honestly some of the best powder turns I've had, fast and wide! Parks Canada closed the access road for Avalanche control, so Sunshine themselves don't really have a choice.

Was at Lake Louise yesterday and got opening on Boomerang for the season, phenomenal snow but no visibility. They got another 20cm overnight, if I wasn't working I'd be picking Lake over Sunshine today for sure anyway.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

This is promising [emoji1317]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I think this year might be pretty rough at a lot of resorts. I've been nosy like always, last year's insane crowds drove a lot of employees and ski patrol away. My local hill, the numbers are not good. They desperately need help with everything, ski patrol, instructors, etc. There is absolute carnage of people walking away from their jobs last year. Imagine being a lifty and dealing with those huge lines, half the people think COVID is a joke and the other half take it super serious so they were dealing with huge lines of people mad being forced to wear a mask and people mad there's not enough social distancing and stuff. 

It's been extremely quiet at my hill, I thought it was because everyone was busy and the weather was keeping them away. Now I am starting to think they did a quiet opening to keep things nice for the regulars who got screwed last season and because they simply don't have enough people working there. 

Numbers are quite bad, less than 10% of instructors are still working there. I think those jobs have always been things you did because you enjoyed the sport and wanted the perks, not for the money. And last year working at a resort was seriously high stress and not fun. I feel bad for the lifties at my hill, I saw the hell they went through. And I see how they are happier than I've ever seen them this year now that things are quiet. 

I wonder how they are going to do with employees this year. Working at a resort has always been something you don't do for the money and it's usually kind of an easy job depending on what you were doing. But I think a lot of people walked away after last year because the job was hell for most of them. I'm interested to see if there's going to be a lot of staffing problems at resorts this year.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

SEWiShred said:


> I think this year might be pretty rough at a lot of resorts. I've been nosy like always, last year's insane crowds drove a lot of employees and ski patrol away. My local hill, the numbers are not good. They desperately need help with everything, ski patrol, instructors, etc. There is absolute carnage of people walking away from their jobs last year. Imagine being a lifty and dealing with those huge lines, half the people think COVID is a joke and the other half take it super serious so they were dealing with huge lines of people mad being forced to wear a mask and people mad there's not enough social distancing and stuff.
> 
> It's been extremely quiet at my hill, I thought it was because everyone was busy and the weather was keeping them away. Now I am starting to think they did a quiet opening to keep things nice for the regulars who got screwed last season and because they simply don't have enough people working there.
> 
> ...


If you mean by employment dealing with crowds, yes ABSOLUTELY a nightmare. If you mean resorts losing money or attendance than no. This year is set up to be one of the worst resort riding years in history if you compare supply and demand.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

So little snow in Colorado now. "They" are advising folks along the front range to continue watering or our landscaping won't make it thru the winter. OTOH, we have drought conditions.....


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> If you mean by employment dealing with crowds, yes ABSOLUTELY a nightmare. If you mean resorts losing money or attendance than no. This year is set up to be one of the worst resort riding years in history if you compare supply and demand.


I mean with resorts being able to find people to work there. Last year took working on a mountain from "ski bum" to "grossly underpaid for the amount of work and BS they have to put up with" I don't think it's going to be as busy as it was last year. Everything costs more, the cost of fuel has basically doubled. There are a lot of people new to the sport that want to go more, but I don't know how much they can go. Last year kids weren't in school, people were making tons of money not working, etc. A lot of that is over now. I don't know how it's going to affect places out west where people make vacations out of it, but out here almost everyone make a day trip from Chicago/Madison/Milwaukee and my hill was slammed with new people who just drove up to ski and board for the day. A lot of people who went last season simply won't be able to make it. 

_but, _if there's not enough ski patrol, lifties, ticket people, etc, it's going to feel crowded with long lines even though the place isn't 'open fully. Kind of like when you go to a restaurant and they make you wait even though there's open tables, because there's not enough people working there to run at capacity. 

I don't know how it's going to be at big resorts, but around here I think there's a chance for things to be somewhat normal. Between this fall and start of meteorological winter being absolutely awful I think it's going to keep a lot of people away.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimi7 said:


> So little snow in Colorado now. "They" are advising folks along the front range to continue watering or our landscaping won't make it thru the winter. OTOH, we have drought conditions.....


I see your drought and raise you 50 degree rain. At least Colorado has snowmaking options, something non-existent out here. It's an extremely tough year for all resorts from the Rockies west. Compound that with many pushing their opening day in to the holiday season and, well, it'll be a fist fight for access to a WROD.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

SEWiShred said:


> I mean with resorts being able to find people to work there. Last year took working on a mountain from "ski bum" to "grossly underpaid for the amount of work and BS they have to put up with" I don't think it's going to be as busy as it was last year. Everything costs more, the cost of fuel has basically doubled. There are a lot of people new to the sport that want to go more, but I don't know how much they can go. Last year kids weren't in school, people were making tons of money not working, etc. A lot of that is over now. I don't know how it's going to affect places out west where people make vacations out of it, but out here almost everyone make a day trip from Chicago/Madison/Milwaukee and my hill was slammed with new people who just drove up to ski and board for the day. A lot of people who went last season simply won't be able to make it.
> 
> _but, _if there's not enough ski patrol, lifties, ticket people, etc, it's going to feel crowded with long lines even though the place isn't 'open fully. Kind of like when you go to a restaurant and they make you wait even though there's open tables, because there's not enough people working there to run at capacity.
> 
> I don't know how it's going to be at big resorts, but around here I think there's a chance for things to be somewhat normal. Between this fall and start of meteorological winter being absolutely awful I think it's going to keep a lot of people away.


I can tell you with certainty, and first hand knowledge, snow gear sales are up nearly 100% this season. Season pass sales at most resorts are at an all time high. MAYBE midweek days aren't a bust with kids going back to school but weekends... Demand is beyond record setting going in to this season. it's terrifying to see staffing issues combined with demand.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> I can tell you with certainty, and first hand knowledge, snow gear sales are up nearly 100% this season. Season pass sales at most resorts are at an all time high. MAYBE midweek days aren't a bust with kids going back to school but weekends... Demand is beyond record setting going in to this season. it's terrifying to see staffing issues combined with demand.


We sold off some ex-rental equipment, advertised it on the local facebook buy and sell pages. Our Cross Country ski gear basically sold out the first day, I had people calling me trying to pay over the phone to secure it but I had to say sorry first come, first served, there's 5 people physically in front of me right now wanting to buy the same sizes you are. We spent the 2nd day going through our junk pile, finding good pairs of bindings and good skis to combine and make a package out of, flew out the door. Downhill skis sold fairly well too, but the lower cost/barrier of entry XC gear demand was truly insane.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m expecting weekend lift line apocalypse this season. Glad I can ride weekdays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> I can tell you with certainty, and first hand knowledge, snow gear sales are up nearly 100% this season. Season pass sales at most resorts are at an all time high. MAYBE midweek days aren't a bust with kids going back to school but weekends... Demand is beyond record setting going in to this season. it's terrifying to see staffing issues combined with demand.


Last year was bad. Loveland didn't have enough staff to brush snow off the lift chairs in the mornings and we all saw some of the crazy lift issues at other resorts.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

This is why I’ll have another pass for a tiny hill near my place just so I can get some crowd free turns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

At least we’ll get some snow in Jackson this week and it’ll finally get cold enough to start making snow again. Maybe we’ll be able to open a 2nd wrod now. I’ve just been hanging out at the base practicing switch


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> I can tell you with certainty, and first hand knowledge, snow gear sales are up nearly 100% this season. Season pass sales at most resorts are at an all time high. MAYBE midweek days aren't a bust with kids going back to school but weekends... Demand is beyond record setting going in to this season. it's terrifying to see staffing issues combined with demand.


That doesn't surprise me, Vail Resorts had their season passes on sale for cheaper than they've ever been compared to the local hills around here. I think you are right, weekdays are going to be a lot better but weekends and holidays are going to be absolute hell. Even if these people are buying new gear it doesn't mean they're going to go out a lot. Maybe I'm just hopelessly optimistic but rushing out and buying new stuff for a new hobby is a real noob thing to do that's pretty popular, and my hill actually ran out of rentals a lot last year.

Around here, all the local places increased their prices and Wilmot (owned by Vail) had a fire sale. But looking at Tyrol Basin they are "sold out" of season passes and not selling any more. Maybe I am just getting lucky because the passes at AV were $520 if you got it early and you can still buy a pass from their rival hill for $359. I think if you are going any place owned by Vail Resorts you are screwed, they had all their passes on sale. I've seen the Vail Resort promise of "buy a pass for your hill in Wilmot and go out West" work on a lot of people who never went out West, some of them do go though. I think Vail Resorts might have really screwed over their regulars. 

Take a look at Winter Park's Indeed.com listings to see what's going on there. 








Winter Park Resort Careers and Employment


Find out what works well at Winter Park Resort from the people who know best. Get the inside scoop on jobs, salaries, top office locations, and CEO insights. Compare pay for popular roles and read about the team’s work-life balance. Uncover why Winter Park Resort is the best company for you.




www.indeed.com





Used to be $12/hr for a lifty, they raised that by a lot. But I don't think $15/hr is enough to survive living near Winter Park, and the main seller for getting a job there is the season pass. But do you want a season pass if it's always packed? Look at what COVID crowds did to having a job at a resort. It changed it from some part time thing that's not enough to live on but you can do it for a year or two and enjoy your free season pass to everything being so crowded you probably don't even want to bother going out. Who in their right mind would want to work at a resort if there's a chance of things being like it was last year? A lot of us were pissed the last season sucked because of the crowds, but the people who had it really bad are the people who work there. And I hate to say this here but a lot of the low skill jobs are getting huge raises to $15, why would you want to be a ski instructor at Winter Park for $16/hr where you can't afford the cost of living and can't enjoy your season pass, but you can go to a fast food place and make $15/hr? 

Even with season pass and gear sales through the roof I'm way more worried about finding people to work.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Guess I didn't realize how grateful I should be to live here. Crowds were bad last year, but nothing too crazy. Lack of carpooling was the worst part about the pandemic crowd.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

Jkb818 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Where is this?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck that, thank you mom and pop hills! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Guess I didn't realize how grateful I should be to live here. Crowds were bad last year, but nothing too crazy. Lack of carpooling was the worst part about the pandemic crowd.


You are really lucky. I have a 400 foot hill, I would wait 5 or 10 minutes to go down it on a weekday morning. And the lines are nothing compared to what they were seeing out west. Watching quads go up with one person on them with a huge line was one of the most frustrating things I ever experienced snowboarding. 

I hope that picture jkb posted isn't from this season, I think I've seen it posted around here before from last season.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry for triggering everyone...just messing around. I found that picture on Google when searching for a longest lift line in the world...think that was vail. Shocker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snowed last night at both the local hills! Not enough, but it's a start, and it's cold enough for the one that makes snow to make some.


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

Lake Louise was busy with the World Cup women's downhill yesterday but the back side of the hill saw less action and lots of good snow.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Skiers Were Reportedly Stranded at Park City For "4 Hours"


Seems like the skiing and riding experience over at Park City Mountain Resort’s open terrain at Canyons Village was an absolute dumpster fire yesterday. We received a lot of this information …



unofficialnetworks.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> Skiers Were Reportedly Stranded at Park City For "4 Hours"
> 
> 
> Seems like the skiing and riding experience over at Park City Mountain Resort’s open terrain at Canyons Village was an absolute dumpster fire yesterday. We received a lot of this information …
> ...


Well that is downright UGLY!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Oldman said:


> Well that is downright UGLY!


I was thinking about bringing my kiddos over on Sunday so glad I didn’t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

That would have made for one very miserable 1st day on the hill.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Phedder said:


> We sold off some ex-rental equipment, advertised it on the local facebook buy and sell pages. Our Cross Country ski gear basically sold out the first day, I had people calling me trying to pay over the phone to secure it but I had to say sorry first come, first served, there's 5 people physically in front of me right now wanting to buy the same sizes you are. We spent the 2nd day going through our junk pile, finding good pairs of bindings and good skis to combine and make a package out of, flew out the door. Downhill skis sold fairly well too, but the lower cost/barrier of entry XC gear demand was truly insane.


I want some XC gear. Never done it before but I got to huskies last year who are now big and need to pull something on snow. Don't want anything with edges.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First day on Whistler today. Not the greatest of snow, but not the worst I've ridden. Not busy, either.

There's more snow in the forecast over the next couple of days. Let's hope.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

In Denver, I walk outside and hear my neighbor's AC unit running. 😢


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hoping this system delivers.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

In Colorado it was cold for like 10 minutes Sunday/Monday and it's back to spring temperatures today. We really need the snowpack, not just for winter sports either. Farmers are suffering and fire conditions have been horrible the past few years here.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jack87 said:


> I want some XC gear. Never done it before but I got to huskies last year who are now big and need to pull something on snow. Don't want anything with edges.


I'm far from an avid XC Skier, generally get out once or twice a month through winter, but we use Rossignol XC60s for our rental fleet and they do everything I and our customers ask of them. Waxless so low maintenace, nice versatile width, and bombproof. We got 4 years of rental use out of our last fleet before replacing them, and they were still in great shape which made selling them on easy.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Some really nice dumps here in les 2 Alpes (and most of France) this WE. We were all out with the whole club for welcoming newcomers. Not much was open because of wind and avy, but we tracked everything we could with the lifts and then took out the splits to go in not yet open (but safe!) areas.

I was so happy to test the Korua in pow… that's just an absolutely different world than a freeride board with a bit of rocker. Absolutely effortless, even in wet/low angle 😍


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm about to the point I'm going to have to drive and find some snow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> I want some XC gear. Never done it before but I got to huskies last year who are now big and need to pull something on snow. Don't want anything with edges.


XC is great for getting out early season. 4" over bare ground and you're good to go on some flat trails. I have a Husky too so need lots of ways to get into wilderness. For anyone thinking about splitboarding, XC is great for working on touring skills and getting use to BC. Before I started splitboarding I would XC with a board on my pack for long approaches and then just boot pack laps. Don't like the downhills on XC but good way to get around sometimes.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, it's taken 5 weeks, but YES, I finally get to post that for me, the first day is in the books. MSLM opened last week, but life got in the way until today, but this morning, the first turns of the season got put down. MSLM has a south and north side of the hill ( yes, that's all it is ) but the south was open and the coverage was outstanding. They have made a pant-load of snow! Based on what I saw, the north side will likely open this weekend.
I always like to listen on my first trip up the lift to the sound of boards / skis as they can tell you a lot about the conditions. Today the hill was pretty quiet. Nice machine packed powder with very little ugly underneath.
One has to show proof of Vaccination to get onto the hill. ( Happy to see that ) Masks required in lift lines and on lifts, but not as you ride. ( I'm good with that ) Distance to be maintained in line, but chairs being filled ( That one has me a bit confused )
Crowd was a pretty average weekday number, but it was great to see a bus with school age kids arrive for the day. A solid sign of the world trying to get back to normal.
Now, I've sent many offerings to Ullr and hopefully he will bless us with an uninterrupted, snow filled season. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I got out...oops wrong forum. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

I got out to Wachusett, Mass. today. First time snowboarding at age 60... it felt surreal.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Plan to go tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

MassSnowboarder said:


> I got out to Wachusett, Mass. today. First time snowboarding at age 60... it felt surreal.


OK, re read the post and details. You have been riding, but this was your first time since turning 60. Still great to hear that having reached that age in life that you are still on the hill. Still makes you are an inspiration to us all. And still keep us posted as to how your season progresses. SHRED ON !


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Got out today for a bit. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Got out today for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that/where do you usually ride? Brighton is on my bucket list, so I hope that's the answer! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Canyons - Park City


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Canyons - Park City
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of these years I'm going to do a SLC area trip. Kind of funny the one place I've been in Utah is Beaver Mountain. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

smellysell said:


> One of these years I'm going to do a SLC area trip. Kind of funny the one place I've been in Utah is Beaver Mountain.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Highly recommend it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Tahoe might finally open... Or stay closed to dig out.


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

Snowbasin opens up tomorrow . Debating going only one run open with all the people may get busy

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Jkb818 said:


> Canyons - Park City


I thought that lift view looked familiar. 



dwdesign said:


> Tahoe might finally open... Or stay closed to dig out.


Kirkwood will open some, Northstar will open Sunday, but only a few runs on lower mid mountain sounds like (below Comstock if you know the place). Sq... er, Palisades Tahoe is keeping mum so far.

The big storm Sunday night into Tuesday is what might keep me from making the drive up this weekend. I fear as you say they'll be slammed and have to halt operations for a bit.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> Highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been there once for a conference. I love organizations that schedule conferences around riding schedules.  9990 was a pretty sweet peak. Wish I had a buddy to take a hike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> I’ve been there once for a conference. I love organizations that schedule conferences around riding schedules.  9990 was a pretty sweet peak. Wish I had a buddy to take a hike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9990 is my jam...can’t hike up from there anymore. Gates closed. Too many deaths.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have not been out yet...
But crap, I'll have to if the forecast becomes reality...however the hill doesn't open til Tues.

*
This Afternoon*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Steady temperature around 25. Wind chill values between 12 and 17. South wind around 16 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible.
*Tonight*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature rising to around 30 by 5am. Wind chill values between 12 and 19. Breezy, with a south wind 25 to 29 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 28 to 34 inches possible.
*Saturday*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature falling to around 25 by 3pm. Wind chill values between 9 and 19. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 13 to 18 mph increasing to 21 to 26 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.
*Saturday Night*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 22. Wind chill values between 12 and 17. South southwest wind 6 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible.
*Sunday*
Snow. High near 25. South wind 10 to 13 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Have not been out yet...
> But crap, I'll have to if the forecast becomes reality...however the hill doesn't open til Tues.
> 
> *
> ...


That’s the power of the Pacific moisture. Just need the right temps. Stoked for you. Stoked that my California trip will saved with a nice base. [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Went up to Copper Mountain yesterday. Decent amount of runs were open and a handful of lifts at the base. Was a good day... Few runs that were open likely shouldn't have been due to lack of snow but most were fine. Its getting better out there.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hopefully this next system delivers for Utah ....it would be a huge help in getting trails open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Went up to Copper Mountain yesterday. Decent amount of runs were open and a handful of lifts at the base. Was a good day... Few runs that were open likely shouldn't have been due to lack of snow but most were fine. Its getting better out there.


I'll be out that way this week... Hoping it gets better this week. Jackson's looking sub optimal right now but forecast is looking decent so fingers crossed!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I'll be out that way this week... Hoping it gets better this week. Jackson's looking sub optimal right now but forecast is looking decent so fingers crossed!


This week is Dew Tour. Should be fun to see the pros. I'll be going Sunday and maybe Saturday too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> This week is Dew Tour. Should be fun to see the pros. I'll be going Sunday and maybe Saturday too.


You there today? I was at copper yesterday and it was pretty cool. Getting a late start but it's pretty dang cold right now lol. 

Debating heading back to copper or checking out winter park for first time. I just want to get the cobwebs out before heading to Jackson.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

So far this hasn’t been the best start. We got enough snow in high elevation bc but it’s just frozen avy sugar. Lower elevation and resorts is just fake slushy snow.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hope this materializes [emoji1317]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah I was watching that and getting bummed that the forecast for Jackson Hole didn't look as great while I'm there this upcoming week. But I'm going to Jackson hole and there's gonna be snow so I'm clearly just being greedy!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Just drove up. Avoriaz, France.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Copper was fun today. Conditions are getting better and I finally got to wear my yellow jacket I bought end of last season!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Copper was fun today. Conditions are getting better and I finally got to wear my yellow jacket I bought end of last season!
> View attachment 160567
> 
> 
> View attachment 160568


Dang, missed ya by a day!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Jimi7 said:


> So little snow in Colorado now. "They" are advising folks along the front range to continue watering or our landscaping won't make it thru the winter. OTOH, we have drought conditions.....


yeah, I saw that same thing on my way into work this morning. Where do think this water is coming from ??


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I finally made it out today! Conditions were a little suspect, but turning still felt amazing. I see some snow coming in the long range forecast. LET'S GO!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I finally made it out today! Conditions were a little suspect, but turning still felt amazing. I see some snow coming in the long range forecast. LET'S GO!


I did Fri and Sat at copper and it was delicious ice coast conditions. I did moguls the entire time I was there on Saturday! 

Gonna do the same here at Jackson tomorrow. Great practice! 

Going to swap from the iguchi camber to the spam on weds.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> Just drove up. Avoriaz, France.


France is getting an insane season beginning


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ran the AC in the car today (in Denver CO).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 1, is in the bag...for fuck sakes, a comedy of conditions and errors. Thank god its over. Windy, whiteout puking, vertigo and could not see shit. After a few waist deep biffs...decided to take it easy, do the cat track which could not be seen...but could see the rope line that runs a few feet from the cat track...alright got the plan. However, patrol moved the rope line further in the weeds...hit the cat track early season (8-10 feet wide) but overshoot because I think its by the rope line and end up in the ditch...the rope line is has been moved 20 feet beyond the cat track...wtf. So now in the ditch, post holing chest/shoulder deep...UPHILL to get back on the cat track. But that's not all,..being day 1, a bit tired after noon, man, I can't ride shit...must be tired and getting my legs...calling it a day at 2pm...taking my boots off...my rear boot the cuff lock is not locked in (AT boots)...thus essentially riding without a rear binding highback/shell cuff easily flexes backwards...DOOOH. However, on the bright side, randomly ran into an old bud that I hadn't seen in 5-6 years and got to catch up a bit.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

FWIW my first day was Monday - clear blue skies and crispy pistes.
As was Tuesday
and Wednesday
and today by the looks of it


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

12.22.2021: Day 1 of my 12th season and it was amazing to be back on the mountain. I rode solo, as I do most of the time nowadays.

The snow was heavy and sticky - classic PNW Cascade Concrete, but I was ready for it. 
All the training during the offseason months really pays off. I have not missed a season since I started snowboarding, thank God.

I got to the mountain before opening and got on the lift right at 9 am.
There had been 3-5” of new snow overnight. It was a blessing to get some freshies on the 1st day, especially with limited terrain and only a few chair lifts open. 

I rode for almost 2 hours and then it started to get a little busier as more people started showing up. I definitely left the mountain at the right time, because it also got warm and wet.

It is such a blessing to have a season pass again and to be able to snowboard for another winter.

Always Pray 🙏🏾 For Snow ❄


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Got to ride Fri - Mon on real snow, and even for an early season pow day Monday! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s dumping snow here and looks like it will continue for the next couple of days. ✌🏻


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm stoked for this storm cycle in Southern Colorado too. The forecast calls for several inches to several feet over the next week. I'm really hoping it's on the several feet side of things. Our base could really use a top up around here.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Happy to see dumpage happening no matter where.


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

I got out today with my kids, they tried snowboarding for the first time. We did 3 hours on the bunny hill, great conditions all around and the moods also stayed high and happy. I was excepting some cursing and crying but was proved wrong and I'm ok with that. We got the heel edge side to side dealt with, now on to some turns. Snow is good in the Alberta Rockies.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

smellysell said:


> Got to ride Fri - Mon on real snow, and even for an early season pow day Monday!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Just got home today with my grandsons from Showdown and it was awesome. Snowed most of the day up to 4" and all powder stashes everywhere from previous days.. The boys loved it and i always do each time.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> Just got home today with my grandsons from Showdown and it was awesome. Snowed most of the day up to 4" and all powder stashes everywhere from previous days.. The boys loved it and i always do each time.


Nice! I was traveling for Giftmas all day, over in Hobson currently. Hopefully will return to a bunch of snow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandis (Nov 18, 2021)

Got up to hit Sunshine today but -29C...so maybe not

regardless, Merry Christmas


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

brandis said:


> Got up to hit Sunshine today but -29C...so maybe not
> 
> regardless, Merry Christmas


I'll swap you some of our 7C here in Southern Ontario for some of your -29. Unfortunately if we were to meet somewhere in the middle, we end up in Winnipeg. Oh how flat..........


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

Been to snowbasin like 7 times. Loving riding again. And with my son

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

This is Saalbach, Austria. Been pissing with rain the last few days, but wait, theres more to come… Temps up to +10c. So no, I haven’t been out, yet.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Sean-h said:


> This is Saalbach, Austria. Been pissing with rain the last few days, but wait, theres more to come… Temps up to +10c. So no, I haven’t been out, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good, but at least you're in the mountains (with a couple of glaciers not too far away). I'm struggling to see how I'm going to get any riding in this season.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Not good, but at least you're in the mountains (with a couple of glaciers not too far away). I'm struggling to see how I'm going to get any riding in this season.


Yes, it is nice in the mountains, all year round, but I’m actually working in a chalet and barely have time for the local slopes never mind the gletschers. I’m busy evaluating my current work situation…been in Austria 2 weeks now and not been out for a single run, 98% the reason I came here. Yea, got a free season pass, but no time to use it


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Sean-h said:


> Yes, it is nice in the mountains, all year round, but I’m actually working in a chalet and barely have time for the local slopes never mind the gletschers. I’m busy evaluating my current work situation…been in Austria 2 weeks now and not been out for a single run, 98% the reason I came here. Yea, got a free season pass, but no time to use it


Of my mates that did seasons the one that had the 'best' job was the guy that worked evenings in a pizzaria. He claimed to have never missed a pow day. He also told the Absinthe crew that he'd show them around as long as they could keep up.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Of my mates that did seasons the one that had the 'best' job was the guy that worked evenings in a pizzaria. He claimed to have never missed a pow day. He also told the Absinthe crew that he'd show them around as long as they could keep up.


This aint my first rodeo, there have been a few, but the best one was the first one in 2001/02 when I worked as a lifty at Waterville Valley NH. Tiny hill, but it was where I discovered snowboarding, and got a guaranteed 2 days off a week, Mondays and Tuesdays. Had the whole ‘mountain’ to myself. I guess those are the types of snow jobs I should be looking for, the ones with fixed days and hours.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally got out. Some fresh pow, but still a lot of ice in places. More white to come the next few days.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Record 200"+ in December. Been really crazy. Blackouts, roads closed and resorts unable to open. Buried up my chest trying to get out touring. Holiday tourist complaining about how everything sucks. Yes go home and tell your friends! Colorado is so much better. Got some unreal resort days and 4 days touring over christmas (while I was blacked out). Too much snow kept me from going out quite a few days. Good problem to have I guess. Storm cycle ended with freezing rain this week. 

Pixs: Nice skin track some other fool put in for me and dog. Below: Last day touring was easy skinning and light powder at local neighbor spot.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Sean-h said:


> This aint my first rodeo, there have been a few, but the best one was the first one in 2001/02 when I worked as a lifty at Waterville Valley NH. Tiny hill, but it was where I discovered snowboarding...


Hey around here WV is considered a tiny mountain.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

First proper touring session of the year. Finally got good snow and lots of it. Going out again tuesday for this years first proper big mountain tour. Only pic of today.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Crusty said:


> Hey around here WV is considered a tiny mountain.


It was huge to me, 20 years ago. Took almost 2 hours for my first run from the top. After just one lesson, 5 mins. 

Even after a few Austrian resorts, I have every intention of making a pilgrimage back to WV some day. I see they’v expanded, a bit. Now about 25km runs.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

After a good day out.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Sean-h said:


> It was huge to me, 20 years ago. Took almost 2 hours for my first run from the top. After just one lesson, 5 mins.
> 
> Even after a few Austrian resorts, I have every intention of making a pilgrimage back to WV some day. I see they’v expanded, a bit. Now about 25km runs.


That will be cool. Just go on good snow conditions because you've set the bar pretty high in the Alps 😄

I have the same nostalgia for the place. I was a skate punk growing up, but my parents wouldn't let me snowboard (really only because they spent good money on ski gear). As soon as I got my driver's license I drove to WV, got a rental/lesson/ticket deal, ditched the lesson and began the journey.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Catching up. Got 3 days in now and a day planned for Angel Fire NM. Hopefully, I can get 15-20 days in. Hard to find time with the whole family thing going on.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Made it out again in Saalbach, 3 times this week. Excellent conditions and weather. No pics of me actually shredding, because I was too busy doing just that. The GoPro footage needs work before I can publish that. Will most likely use the Afterbang/Lame soundtrack.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

That moment when....you go to take a slash and later realise the GoPro was still running....


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

And again…prost!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> And again…prost!


hei. how are things with the covidpass certificate. do they ask you for it in the resort?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

It needs to snow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

smellysell said:


> It needs to snow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Agreed!!!!!!!


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

This

Been probably 10-12 times getting more and more icy.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

fraxmental said:


> hei. how are things with the covidpass certificate. do they ask you for it in the resort?


Yes, everywhere in Austria, can’t buy a lift ticket without it. I also wouldn’t be able to have that beer without it. To make matters worse, you have to wear an ffp2 mask in the lift lines, even on the open chairs. That thing is full of snot after 2 runs. 

Moral of the story, it’s not fun here right now with these covid measures and it’s one of the reasons we’re cutting our season short. Nuff said.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sean-h said:


> Yes, everywhere in Austria, can’t buy a lift ticket without it. I also wouldn’t be able to have that beer without it. To make matters worse, you have to wear an ffp2 mask in the lift lines, even on the open chairs. That thing is full of snot after 2 runs.
> 
> Moral of the story, it’s not fun here right now with these covid measures and it’s one of the reasons we’re cutting our season short. Nuff said.


Gotta love the masks in ski lines...I’m sure that is making a difference on the spread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Gotta love the masks in ski lines...I’m sure that is making a difference on the spread.


It's real important to make sure no one gets sick while they are doing an extreme sport that can leave them paralyzed or dead.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

If someone is close enough to me in a lift line that they are inhaling my breath we have other issues. Like they are probably scratching the shit out of my top sheet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Gotta love the masks in ski lines...I’m sure that is making a difference on the spread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where I ride they aren't enforcing the mask in line. I doubt the virus lives long outside the body in below/near freezing temps.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah it’s just gondolas and in doors here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> Where I ride they aren't enforcing the mask in line. I doubt the virus lives long outside the body in below/near freezing temps.


Cold temperatures don’t kill viruses. They survive longer and the body’s ability to resist them decreases.

So… in the cold and in the dark you’re much more likely to get killed than out on a hot summer day. Just like in a horror movie. Unless there are zombies. Zombies freeze during winter and move more slowly so you’re more likely to get away. Unless they sneak up on you because you can’t smell them because they don’t decompose during low temperatures.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Where is the snowwwwwwwwwwww


I’m going through withdrawals here. At least these sunny, cold groomer days are great for practicing switch


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> Cold temperatures don’t kill viruses. They survive longer and the body’s ability to resist them decreases.
> 
> So… in the cold and in the dark you’re much more likely to get killed than out on a hot summer day. Just like in a horror movie. Unless there are zombies. Zombies freeze during winter and move more slowly so you’re more likely to get away. Unless they sneak up on you because you can’t smell them because they don’t decompose during low temperatures.


Isn't this like 6th grade health.... Cold slows or stops bacterial growth hence keeping food cold but, doesn't kill viruses.

And after our latest start to the season in ages in the PNW, followed by storms that literally closed down the mountains, followed by record crowding, and now family in town visiting this is the longest I've gone without riding in 20+ years


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> Isn't this like 6th grade health.... Cold slows or stops bacterial growth hence keeping food cold but, doesn't kill viruses.
> 
> And after our latest start to the season in ages in the PNW, followed by storms that literally closed down the mountains, followed by record crowding, and now family in town visiting this is the longest I've gone without riding in 20+ years


It's not proven if zombies are animated by viruses or bacteria. Some even say they are fueled by dark magic.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

SEWiShred said:


> It's real important to make sure no one gets sick while they are doing an extreme sport that can leave them paralyzed or dead.


Right. We're all dutifully wearing masks in line so as not to catch a cold, with lift attendants barking at you if you don't have it on properly, but that clearly didn't help the person I saw being airlifted by helicopter on a stretcher, from off a blue slope. It would seem a pile of half melted slush is more dangerous than covid. In fact, I've seen the red 'copter a few times, and I can only assume they're _not_ out joyriding. Conditions have been touch and go since I got here a month ago. I came around a bend 3 days ago, and straight over a fairly big patch of grass.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Cold temperatures don’t kill viruses. They survive longer and the body’s ability to resist them decreases.
> 
> So… in the cold and in the dark you’re much more likely to get killed than out on a hot summer day. Just like in a horror movie. Unless there are zombies. Zombies freeze during winter and move more slowly so you’re more likely to get away. Unless they sneak up on you because you can’t smell them because they don’t decompose during low temperatures.


I would think freezing temps kills would kill viruses. That's okay, we have an abundance of UV light in Colorado's mountains. Hell, that might be why AUS has had such good luck with Covid.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Snowdaddy said:


> Cold temperatures don’t kill viruses. They survive longer and the body’s ability to resist them decreases.
> 
> So… in the cold and in the dark you’re much more likely to get killed than out on a hot summer day. Just like in a horror movie. Unless there are zombies. Zombies freeze during winter and move more slowly so you’re more likely to get away. Unless they sneak up on you because you can’t smell them because they don’t decompose during low temperatures.


Clearly youve not seen ‘dead snow’. We are all screwed


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> Clearly youve not seen ‘dead snow’. We are all screwed


While Netflix doesn't seem to have 'Dead Snow' in my current location, it does have these titles related to it. Yea, after the last 2 years of 'measures', I feel like a zombie, to put it politely/PC...at least I've been out for 5 days, so far, maybe 1 more.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Well that was my last day this season, blue bird skies, great conditions, and I’m still in 1 piece, mostly. 6 days. Gratuitous beer pic to follow. Prost!


----------

